
India to be under complete lockdown for 21 days starting midnight - ankurpatel
https://m.economictimes.com/news/politics-and-nation/india-will-be-under-complete-lockdown-starting-midnight-narendra-modi/articleshow/74796908.cms
======
nojvek
Wow! I wonder how India as a democracy can enforce this.

Does india have enough testing kits now?

